# Rockaway/Randolph/Denville - NJ



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

might need a sub for some properties in these locations. if interested pm me. 

thanx.

Jared


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Anyone? 

looking for:

8' plow truck
dump truck (one lot needs to be hauled out)
wheel loader (^ needed on this lot)

I had a guy lined up but he's not getting back to me on his hourly rates and I'm not waiting last minute and then have him give me a crazy #


----------



## mulchexpress (Nov 30, 2009)

Jared,

This is Matt from Mulch Express. I wanted to follow up regarding snow plowing for this upcoming winter and being a subcontractor. I know we spoke about it in August and i provided a list of my equipment and capabilities. Feel free to contact me to discuss further.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

My buddy in Randolph added a second truck and is looking for the extra work, if you still need help. I could pass his number to you or vise versa if you need.


----------



## sharkfin1us (Dec 17, 2008)

*hi from terence about skidsteer for hire*

I have an A300 bobcat 80 inch wide with snow bucket 1 yard and quarter.It has turf tires so i can go on grass with snow.I can load dump trucks.I have 3 years working for dukes landscape in condos.Let me know if your interested.My name is terence and my email is [email protected] thanks.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

If your still looking for someone, let me know. I have a John Deere 310 with operator available


----------

